# FRED?  Front Diesel???



## ctpoe2 (Nov 18, 2007)

We are looking at a FRED and wondered if anyone out there owns one or has talked to someone that owns one.  Is the mileage really 12MPG  like they are telling us.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

FRED????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :question:  Hey ctpoe2, welcome to the forum.  Are you talking about a MOTORHOME with a cab that looks like a 18 wheel truck cab.?  If so they are considered a Class C Motorhome.  More info needed.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 18, 2007)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

think he means the front engine diesel.  Heard that they were noisy and I would  :question:  the ride.


----------



## hertig (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

When I bought my rear diesel, they told me that having the engine in back puts it as far from the driver as possible, and having the generator in front puts it as far from the bed as possible, and not having the engine in front makes for a much more open and comfortable front layout.  Made sense to me, and sure seems to be true.  

Why would you want your engine in front?


----------



## gamecock fan (Nov 19, 2007)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Over the past few months I have looked at  and driven several. The 07's and 08's seem to be a little less noisy but there is still a huge difference talking to passengers when the motor is in front. The rides seemed to be okay, maybe a little more bounce in the freds. I'm new to rv'ing and really can't give experience information other than test drives. Gore's in Savannah, Ga have several Fred's and maybe it would be worth a call to them. I am not a customer of theirs, I just went through there last week and they seemed to be helpful and more importantly, not pushy.  Good Luck.


----------



## tinkerer (Nov 19, 2007)

RE: FRED?  Front Diesel???

I think that freighliner brought out this chassis that would be competitive with the front engine gassers. It would not be fair to compare them to a rear engine pusher diesel as there is a difference in the price. Never drove one couldn't give an opinion. Sure doesn't  hurt to look at all of your options.


----------



## tallyo (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

I drove a FRED and then bought my gas coach.....


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 23, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Changed my mind :laugh:


----------



## Darwin (Jan 31, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

There was an article in Motorhome magazine in 2007 that compaired the Fred to a gas coach the same size.  The article stated the the diesel produced less noise than the gas coach.  I looked at the Tiffin Fred but ended up buying a Sportscoach Crosscountry for less money (both new coaches).  The Tiffin was a nice coach, price was approx $110,000, I got a special edition rear diesel Crosscountry for less money.  
The estimated 12 MPG the Fred offered does look interesting.  
I'm getting 9 to 10.4 MPG so far with a 300 cummins engine.


----------



## BNTorsney (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

We purchased a new FRED diesel from Tiffin in October 2007. We are very happy with this front end diesel design. I don't have enough mileage yet to post any information on fuel economy. I have emailed another owner of the same coach, he tells me he gets 11.6 MPG. 
Check out this post:  http://www.rvforum.net/SMF_forum/index.php?topic=14005.0


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Welcome to the forum, Bruce!

Thanks for posting that real information. Good to know.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Are any of the Diesel's outselling the gas model Motothomes now that diesel has gone so high?  Has anyone noticed a big drop in any RV prices yet?  Just curious about what affect the high price of fuel is having on RV sales.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Friday we stopped at a local dealer, where we bought our class a, to LOOK at a 21 ft TT and the prices of them have gone up dramatically.  
Talk about sticker shock.  

The salesman said that the big models of class a,  30 ft + gas or diesel, are not moving but every one wants to downsize to the smaller TT.  So the price increase.    Supply vs demand.

Darlin


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

i don't think so DL ,, but u should see the consighnment coaches on here for sale ,, and selling for what is left on the loan ,, that is sad ,, and sad for rving as a whole ,, u know ???


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

The fact that people seem to be downsizing to TT's tells me that everyone is planning on taking vacations and camping close to home.

I think some of the problem with top of the line RV's sales is rooted in poor housing sales.  The new retiree's are having trouble selling their big homes to buy smaller stick houses and an RV so they can go RVing.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Honey was thinks that if a TT was cheap enough we could pull it with our Toyota & still travel & leave the DP at home for now till diesel prices get better.

I guess the days of 10K for a TT are long gone.  The cheapest price also had the cheapest quality & it was 25K.  

I guess we will use our fuel miles/cruise miles credit card & get something out of fuel purchases.

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Thats what we do Darlin...fuel miles=cruises.


----------



## H2H1 (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Jim/ Darling I am confused you have a credit card that give you a cruise if you spend on gas/ fuel? if please pm me the type. I and the DW love cruises. next one is to Alaska the fall we hope.  here a good idea why not have a rally on a cruise some where. and al the member of the forum who would like to come join in. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DARLING (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Rally/Cruise.     I'M IN.

We have a Carnival M/C issued by Barclay Bank which at is just like fly miles different tier levels of discount .
When you first apply you get 10k miles but it takes so long to get 35k miles which is the first entry level.

We also have BP(Chase), Hess(Chase), Shell,  when you buy at their own station we get 5% back. For everything else it is 1%.
So we stop at Flying J use our Flying J card for the discount on the fuel, then use the Chase card to earn our 1% reward.

So sometimes stopping at Shell the list price may be 2-3 cents higher but with the discount it is actually cheaper.

The major catch is you have to pay in full or  pay more than minimum. Any time you miss a payment you loose all rewards. NO excuses.

We also use a CITI card.  Different months different promo's.  Cruises, Motel, Fuel, Movies, Theme parks, etc.
BUT Citi only gives .25-.5 %MAX  at WM, BJ, Sam's, Target, Cosco.  

You have to learn how it play their game in order for you to get the most.  Most cards are set up in their favor.

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Don't even think of DW hearing about Alaska cruise.  She's been hounding me for over a year.  We use aCard issued by Royal Carribean Cruise Lines and it earns cruises just like airline miles.  Maybe the forum could get a rally on a ship.  we try to cruise twice a year....the waist can't take anymore than that.  About ten years ago we went on 4 in one year and I gained 8 pounds each cruise and I'm still working on getting that off.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: FRED?  Front Diesel???

Last year we went on a cruise out of Miami & there was an Alfa DP & an Alfa 5 wheel in the parking lot.

Could you imagine all the rv's of every shape &  size if we did a rally on cruise ship  :question:   WOW!

Darlin


----------

